
Do no harm - ColinWright
https://www.vox.com/2015/7/9/8905959/medical-harm-infection-prevention
======
ColinWright
Quoting:

 _There is a crucial difference between the automobile and aviation industry.
Car companies acknowledge the idea of a "one-off event": that some accidents
are unavoidable, no matter how much work goes into prevention. In the aviation
industry, however, one-off events just don’t exist. Airplane manufacturers
treat each crash as potentially preventable and work backward to figure out
how it could have been prevented._

 _A similar divide exists in modern medicine, when it comes to patient harm —
especially for patient harm from central line infections. There are hospitals
in the United States that view some level of central line infections as a sad
but inevitable effect of putting thousands of these tubes into patients’
bodies each year. And then there are other hospitals that see each central
line infection as a failure that requires investigation and better preventive
techniques in the future._

 _In other words, there are car crash hospitals and there are plane crash
hospitals._

What kind of developer are you: a car crash developer? Or a plane crash
developer?

